# First go at a fatty!



## inferno12 (Dec 27, 2016)

Once again thanks to the great posts in this group, my first attempt at a fatty was successful. I used some leftovers from Christmas and used ground beef since I'm not a breakfast sausage person. Seasoned the ground beef and loaded it with double smoked ham, mashed potatoes and cheese. Smoked it for about 4 hours with apple wood. This thing was awesome and I got very little leakage from the cheese. 

Double smoked ham and mashed potatoes 












IMG_8997.JPG



__ inferno12
__ Dec 27, 2016


















IMG_8998.JPG



__ inferno12
__ Dec 27, 2016


















IMG_8999.JPG



__ inferno12
__ Dec 27, 2016


















IMG_9001.JPG



__ inferno12
__ Dec 27, 2016


















IMG_9002.JPG



__ inferno12
__ Dec 27, 2016


















IMG_9005.JPG



__ inferno12
__ Dec 27, 2016






Didn't get a shot when I first sliced it but here it is on the plate. This is the end with the cheese leakage so not much left in this slice. 












IMG_9006.JPG



__ inferno12
__ Dec 27, 2016






Thank you to all who post the detailed posts on how these are done!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 27, 2016)

Looks Tasty! Nice first Fatty Smoke!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 27, 2016)

Great looking fattie!

I sent you a point for a fantastic first try!

Al


----------



## smokin jay (Dec 27, 2016)

Looks and sounds fantastic! Nice job!


----------



## boomerangg22 (Dec 27, 2016)

looks awesome. thanks for sharing.


----------



## crippledcracker (Dec 28, 2016)

I bet that thing was delicious!


----------

